# Full Timing.. our adventure



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

For the last two years we have been preparing to go full time, not just a long break but a complete life-style change, if all goes to plan we should be 'on the road' by October 06. 
Through this forum we have met many many great people, some fulltiming, others like ourselves in the planning stages and others who are still thinking about it. Hopefully we will meet more of you in person and 'on the road'. 
It's a huge step, some would say a gamble and indeed both are true, nothing is certain in life except death and taxes.. but we can decide how and where we spend our time during it, without trying how can we know. I would rather try and fail than sit and dream. 
In order to keep in touch and to let others follow our progress I have built a website ScotjimlandI hope linking this isn't against forum rules.. if so will a mod please remove?

Thank you in advance.. everyone who has helped and encouraged..

All the Best

Jim n Jan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Full timing*

Hi Jim

A very nice post. As you know, I am preparing for the same full timing experience - for a year at least then hopefully more!

For me January 2007 seems so long away, yet it is already two months since I made my decisions.

Lots to do now, but there will be less to do later!

Rapide561


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Nice site Jim
Hope it doesn't contravene any rules and is left on.
We really hope that this turns out the way you intend it to mate, big step and we admire you for taking it. Well done to all of you.

Keep in touch once you are away

Keith


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Jim

I wish you and your family all the very best of luck in the future.

Please keep us posted on here as to your whereabouts and your adventures as well as through your website.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Excellent site Jim and one which I've bookmarked to follow your travels.
Thanks for being prepared to share them and hope all goes very smoothly in the final run up and when you are on the road.

G


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Great site best oluck

Roy


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hi really pleased for you, will check our your site, i am glad you are staying in touch, all the very best on your travels, drive safe!! raine


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

good luck, full timing is such a blast, always something new happening


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck Jim Jan & Kids hope it all goes well for you


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the good wishes..


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim & family,

I wish you all the best with the adventure, there will be many following your travels, and many more wishing they were doing the same.

I have saved your site so I can follow with interest your travels, very good site.

Are the children as excited as mum & dad, pretty sure they must be.

Good luck and best wishes, will see you on the road then, or at a site. :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Rob, we will attend as many MHFs rallies and shows during the summer as possible.. hope to meet up with you and your family ..
All the Best 

Jim and Jan


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

good luck mate i shall be keeping a regular watch on your adventure
we are taking a career break in june and are going to have at least the rest of the year traveling to wherever the dice takes us who knows we may cross paths and ill buy you a beer  
all the best mark.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hey Cowboy
A mans gotta do what a mans gotta do. Go for it and good luck. Hope to see you on the road. We are off tomorrow for a month and have booked a further 3 crossings with Norkolkline.
Mike and Annie


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

ojibway said:


> Hey Cowboy
> A mans gotta do what a mans gotta do.


Couldn't a put it better pardner... :wink:

See you on the trail ...


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

What a great site you have created Scotjimland.

I'm not sure if it is PC but I'm going to say it anyway...what beautiful kids and what a happy looking family.

May I wish you all the luck in the world when you take the final decision and head for loads of pastures new.

Texas


----------



## 97857 (Feb 24, 2006)

WOW what a great website! I really enjoyed reading it ,seeing your pictures and the great links.I wish you and your lovely family many happy adventures and who knows, maybe we will run into you on our own FT travels along the way sometime ( I have a cute little blondie 5yo too who loves to travel 

Whats your itinerary?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jim,

An excellent website and one I'll be following with interest when you go.

I do admire you for packing it all in and buggering off into the sunset, what a great way to live and bring up your children. We're sorely tempted to do the same in 5 years time when the house is paid for.

Heres wishing you and your family the very best of luck when the 'time' comes and I sincerely hope you have many many miles of safe, trouble free travelling.

pete.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

WTnow said:


> Whats your itinerary?


Thanks once again to everyone for the good wishes..

Hi WTnow
Our itinerary is a very broad one, "wandering with purpose" as I like to say .. 
It's also a very simple one, North in summer, UK and Scandinavia: South in winter, Spain, Portugal and Morocco and the rest of Europe between times. 
One day we would love to go to Canada and down the East Coast of USA.. 
a lot will depend on finances.. we shall see 8)

Hi Pete & Texas
I'm pleased you both like the web site, I'm planning to do it as a business once we are on the road to finance more ambitious plans..

Cheers .. Jim n Jan


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jim
A solemn word of advice that may help you enormously mate...

George can't swim.....

Keith :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi Jim
> A solemn word of advice that may help you enormously mate...
> 
> George can't swim.....


You are forgetting the Bearing Straits .. frozen in winter .... :wink:


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Great stuff! Look forward to meeting you all one day "on the road" and good luck with the preps.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Bin there Jim mate, didn't get a teeshirt though.... I guess you could feasibly drive an 8 ton RV across 8O 8O 8O 8O 
Real cowboy stuff that Jim :lol: :lol: :lol: 

See you soon

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

kands said:


> Real cowboy stuff that Jim :lol: :lol: :lol:





> You may laugh now, thinking you have won, but you may not prevail in the end.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 97857 (Feb 24, 2006)

"Our itinerary is a very broad one, "wandering with purpose" as I like to say .. 
It's also a very simple one, North in summer, UK and Scandinavia: South in winter, Spain, Portugal and Morocco and the rest of Europe between times. 
One day we would love to go to Canada and down the East Coast of USA.. 
a lot will depend on finances.. we shall see "

Sounds like a great itinerary and similar to ours for Europe.I like that "wandering with a purpose".If you come all the way to this side of the pond,then you really must come to the west coast too ( west coast is gorgeous from san diego ,up to not-to-be-missed big sur and then pac coast to Vancouver...tho I love the east coast too and have lived there).I once did a slow trip from Boston down to Key West and the southern route across and up the west coast to SF with a slight detour to grand canyon....great trip.You could go up the Pacific coast to Vancouver and take Canada back east if you wanted,but do watch the weather,tho most of the west is pretty warm in winter.Mexico is great too and the Churchs books are great for more ideas ( they have been full timing in north America and europe for 15 years).http://www.rollinghomes.com/

There are ways to work as you go as I know a family from Norway that has been doing the US,Mexico and Canada and working from laptop from thier motorhome(( to Norway) .I have a friend who took her family to Spain for 6m last year and worked from laptop( to her office in SF) .So hurray for laptops Also there seem to be many in this country who work full or part time as they live full time in their RV,so you might want to check out those resources when you are ready to plan that part of your trip.I have seen most of the states and lots of Mexico and Canada and still want to spend years seeing more( tho we will probably do that down the line).Ahh,more places than time for the slow traveler,eh? I know full timers here who have been doing it for 10 or 15 years and only wish they started sooner

You might want to add or join FOTR ( families on the road) listserv to your website as there are many there with lots of experience in long term full timing with kids ( tho most are doing it in America).

Good luck with your exciting times ahead!!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

WTnow said:


> One day we would love to go to Canada and down the East Coast of USA..


Ooooops I messed up.. Should read WEST coast.. I told you I wander with purpose ... :lol: :lol:

Thanks for the advice and ideas ..


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Hi Jim

We've met via the forums a couple of times.

Best of luck and hope you and the family all have a great time.  

Our van arrived yesterday and we're going full timing from end of June, can't wait, although I must say I'm starting to get a little nervous!

Maybe bump into you somewhere along the way.

Regards, Dave.


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

WOW seems like the full timing bug is sure catching.... Me and Debs decided to do it a couple of years back and the plans have been laid since then.
Well the time is almost here we now have a buyer for our pile of bricks and the sale is going through hopefully it will all be done and dusted soon and we will be on our way.. The obligatory website charting our adventures is underway (dont all rush at once its not uploaded yet) just put up a holding page but keep your eye on it will get it sorted as time allows.. things are quite hectic at the moment you dont realise how much there is to do and get sorted..

Our itinerary is very open just hit the road and see what happens.. Like Jim this is not just an extended holiday but a complete lifestyle change.

We wish you all the best Jim and perhaps one day we will bump into you on our travels.

Keith n Debs

Deb n Keiths Travelling Web Journal


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

It's happenning .. we can't believe it.. we had an offer on our house today ! 
If all goes plan we will be away in six weeks time.. ohh now it's panic time, where has the map of Spain gone 8O...


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jim mate, wow well done, at last mate....... :lol: :lol: :lol: 
We are thrilled for you all and you know we mean that :lol: :lol: 
Now for the serious stuff.... Leave your house, turn left then left again and just keep going south matey, Spain is down there someplace???

Keith & Sharon

Ps Jim we are going to Rutland this weekend, do you fancy joining us for a celebratory few bottles, whoops I meant cup of tea :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> where has the map of Spain gone 8O...


Well done, Jim. If you're in any doubt, turn left at Calais and follow the sun. Lucky beggars!

Although, of course, luck doesn't enter into it. It is within us all to make our life choices. You have our best wishes from Ilford - same goes to Keith and Debs, of course. Bookmarked the website!

Gerald


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Keith and Sharon 

Thanks for the navigation tip :lol: :lol:

We would love to join you all at Rutland but as you can imagine we are going to be really busy .. suddenly there are a zillion last minute things to do but hopefully before we hit the ferry we can meet up and share a jug or two of the best coffee.. and a few yarns :wink: 

Cheers Matey

Jim


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> Well done, Jim. If you're in any doubt, turn left at Calais and follow the sun. Lucky beggars!


Cheers Gerald I do hope you mean right 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Ooops   

So that's what I've been doing wrong all these years  

Gerald


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Looks like Gerald needs a map as well mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Not so warm if turning left at Calais :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Hope you can find your way to St Neots Gerald :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

kands said:


> Hope you can find your way to St Neots Gerald :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


So it's up the M1 .. I mean, M11 .. err .. A14?

Good job Tom Tom's on his way 

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

well done Jim and familyeeeeeeeee. If you find you are missing Basildon as you sit drinking Sangria and eating Piella on those sun drenched Spanish beaches just drop me an email and I will shoot down to Summer Coates etc and snap you a few photos.

Best of luck, will not be far behind you

stew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

artona said:


> If you find you are missing Basildon as you sit drinking Sangria and eating Piella on those sun drenched Spanish beaches


It's a worry, no doubt :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks Stew, when are you planning on going ?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jim

Its kind of evolving as we speak. Currently up in Grimsby shooting portraits, last week Harlow, next week Clacton. Each morning we wake up relaxed and stressfree. 

We are not trying to decide whether to fulltime or not, it is being decided for us by the enjoyment of the lifestyle. Our three older children who are now 18,19 and 21 are all fleeing the nest in October and by then we will have made our minds up about whether to make the change and how.

Whatever we do we hope to spend January and Febuary down in Spain. 

I have put this image on another thread but this is our current view from our motorhome


stew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Good luck with your plans Stew.. looks like Spain will be busy with motorhomefacters .. :lol: 

We will try to keep in touch and hope we can meet up with a few .. 

see you in the sunshine I hope :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Have a great time Jim and give our best wishes to all the family, we have bookmarked your website, and look forward to updates and news of your travels and tribulations!  

Stay safe and happy travels...

Regards M&D :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> next week Clacton.


Oooo! When and where, Stew?

We have links in Walton on the Naze, and our three weekends away have been in the area. We'll be heading that way again next weekend. Maybe we could meet up?

Gerald


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Good Luck in your travels.

Looking forward reading all about them. 
Maybe even come across you on our travels in France.
Safe journey.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Nora+Neil said:


> Good Luck in your travels.
> 
> Looking forward reading all about them.
> Maybe even come across you on our travels in France.
> Safe journey.


Many thanks and I certainly hope so.. we should be easy to spot.. :lol:

Safe travels

Jim


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*full timing*

hi scotjimland

best off luck for the future a big step... but worth it i think
i never have the bottle to uproot and go.. well done..jim
see you around

RAY
________________________________________________
DESCRIBE COURAGE... YOUR AFRAID BUT GO ANYWAY


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Well done Jim
We took the plunge 11 weeks ago and are loving it still in the uk at the moment but will be heading south at the end of august. RV is booked into van Bitz to have a strikeback fitted on 22nd of August.... after that we are on our way.... Spain for Christmas then who knows where.... maybe we will see you in Spain we are in a Coachmen Leprachaun cant miss it, it has "just passing through" down both sides at the back keep yer eye out for us and have fun on yer travels... we are just chilling and taking it real slow.......

Keith n Deb...


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Full Timing*

Well done Jim!

I wish you all the best.

I am looking at October as well. It may be with a pal of mine, if not I will go it alone (can't take the last wife as she is supporting the new patio I laid to help with the house sale. I hope the new owners don't find her). :laughing7:

Ian


----------



## 97857 (Feb 24, 2006)

Yea Jim and Jan !! So glad to hear your good news.Wahooo! ( Yank cheering  ) :lol: :lol: 

I certainly understand the last minute overwhelm....we are in it too!!! Yikes.  I am sure we will see you on the road somewhere soon as we will be fulltiming with our own 5yo blond cutie in the same neck of the woods following the same weather curve.  :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I was just wondering how all these posts were made and this is the first time I have noticed the topic. (Mum said I would go blind when I was 12)

Well done for going for it and I wish I had the guts to do it. Great bit of web design I thought although a bit suprised your road song is country and western rather than the official Numa Numa.

I do wish you safe and happy journeys and do hope you can stick some stuff on here as you gad a bout so we know what is happening.

Don't forget if you have any tech problems, I am here for you. :roll: 

And remember that even in the very worst secenario you can think of, you will still not be in the 90% band of world poverty.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*D day at last ..*

Well, after a slight delay in getting away at the end of Aug, we are now set to leave on the 14th Sep, next Friday. 
Thanks to everyone for the help, support and encouragement over the past year, our dream is now becoming a reality.

When I met Jan (Scottishmist) in 1987 I asked if she would like to travel.. I told her my dream and it is all we ever talked about since, but during the 90s house prices collapsed making it impossible to sell, negative equity took hold, then as the house market started to rise so did out hopes and that one day we could sell and leave.

The plan was set into motion about three years ago, we would buy an RV, sell our home and change our lifestyle.. we bought George in April 2005 and took him to France and Germany the same year on holiday. 
The past year has been hectic, preparing George for the trip of a lifetime, servicing, checking, testing, modifying, fitting extras.. he was MOTed and taxed last week, washed, cleaned and packed.. it's never ending, sleepless nights worrying, waking up and remembering something still to do.. selling, skipping, dumping the stuff you collect in 19 years.. heart breaking. Our rule was , if you haven't used it, worn it or read it in the last twelve months.... dump it, there is no room to carry sentimentality.

I've said many times that this wont be a holiday, we will travel and see many wonderful places no doubt but it's primarily about changing our lifestyle, our thinking and our values.. it will take courage and it will test our character and our resourcefulness .. we are not rich, (ask anyone who owns an RV if they are rich.. lol ) we will need to work but be not slaves to work.. money will be a means to an end, not an end in itself, happiness will be found in each other, not at Ikea..

Charlotte will be home schooled in the biggest classroom there is, with many teachers and in many languages, facilitating her learning and stimulating her curiosity, broadening her character and her knowledge.

Paul will be with us until next spring, then he wants to join the RN.. , ( pusser fired his imagination I think.. :lol: )

This is our philosophy, we may fail but it's better to try and fail than sit and dream. 
Thank you for reading, we look forward to meeting as many on here as possible, .. if not abroad then at a future MHFs meet or rally ..

A special thanks to all the other fulltimers who have given advice and help.. and to those who wish to follow I say.. be bold, be mad and do it now !

Jim, Jan, Paul and Chaz .. the blonde haired kid that keeps coming up on the front page.. :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Great post, Jim. I hope you'll still be able to pop in here, and give us the enjoyment of sharing your adventure with you, and firing our imagination.

The dream has been a long time coming to fruition, but come next Friday, you'll pull that door closed, turn the key, and I confidently predict a huge smile will spread across your face  

Good luck to you, Jim. May the roads be smooth and traffic-free, may the journey all you hope it to be - and more, and may many of us catch up with you out there in the big, wide world, and we'll toast you and your family.

Gerald


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Jim ..you are going to keep posting aren't you ? We'll miss your commonsense and good advice. Keep up the blog too please. Most of us can but dream.

All the very best to you and family and, as the Irish say " may the road rise up to meet you".


G


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jim

Well we also are finally underway our RV is no longer for sale (how do i delete the ad for it nuke ??) and all our problems are sorted we are on our way on the 14th of september also but according to our calender that is a thursday... so are you going on the 14th or the 15th ??? we set sail from dover on thursday 14th sept at 10 50 am... so maybe we will see you eh... if anyone is going to be on that ferry please come up and say hi we are in a c class coachmen RV. 

keith n debs


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Jim, Jan & family

Just thought I'd put in my two pennyworth.....
I really admire your spirit in "biting the bullet" and following your dream. I wish you all the luck in the world!
Remember, we're just at the end of the phone or email if you need us...take care all and enjoy your new found freedom!!

All the very, very best

Linda & the gang
xxx


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Well Jim and family, it has been a long time coming..... We are thrilled for you, that at last you can realise your long awaited dream. Sharon and I sincerely hope that you find the happiness that you are looking for and get to do all the things that you want mate. Joining the RN will certainly be a good adventure for Paul as well... tell him from me that submarines are the way to go, everything else is just a target :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Remember that you have friends on here so do try to keep in touch (I know you will be far too busy to think about us lot :wink: ) but just once in a while pop back here and cheer us all up.

Bon voyage Jim, Jan, Paul and Chaz (the little blonde girl who we just love to see popping up on the front page) :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith & Sharon


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Well done Jim for realising your dream; this is something you must do, otherwise life becomes one long regret.

Very best wishes & keep in touch with the board.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

> Good luck to you, Jim. May the roads be smooth and traffic-free, may the journey all you hope it to be - and more, and may many of us catch up with you out there in the big, wide world, and we'll toast you and your family.


Thank you, and don't forget to defend us Mac users, take care and follow your dream..



> we are on our way on the 14th of september also but according to our calender that is a thursday... so are you going on the 14th or the 15th ???


Hi Keith n Debs 
Opps .. Sorry about that, it's Friday the 15th.. probably sail on Sunday, not booked yet.. 
Where are you headed? 
We plan to stop at Mont St Michel probably on the Monday .. then head down the west coast to Spain.. we have no schedule much will depend on the weather and how we feel.. Hope we bump into you, it would be lovely to meet up somewhere to exchange excitement ,. :lol: 
Take care, safe travels, we will keep an eye open for you.



> Jim ..you are going to keep posting aren't you


Hi Grizzly..

I thought people would be glad to see me go.. :lol: :lol: 
We will keep in touch but it will depend on finding WiFi spots etc 
Thanks for you good wishes..



> Remember, we're just at the end of the phone or email if you need us...take care all and enjoy your new found freedom!!


Hi Linda.. thanks for that, it's reassuring to know that there are people like yourselves who are just a phone call away, many thanks for helping to get George ready..



> Bon voyage Jim, Jan, Paul and Chaz (the little blonde girl who we just love to see popping up on the front page)


Hi Keith and Sharon

Thank you for the kind wishes, we are sorry we never managed to get to one of the many meets you have organised but there will be plenty in the future, we plan to spend some months next year back in the UK.. 
Keep up the good work.. I told Paul what you said.. :lol: :lol:

Hi Steptoe.. how right you are, thank you for the good wishes

All the very best wishes to everyone on MHFs ..

Jim :wink:


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

*Away at last!!*

Jim

After reading all your posts since I became a subscriber, I'm almost as exited as you that FINALLY you are on your way.

Good wishes to you and all your family. I'm sure it will be a great adventure and do keep in touch.

Ian


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Fantastic Jim and family, hope all goes well for you.

Keep in touch.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

All the best on your travels,I envy you I think we would all like to do it but hav`nt the courage.Hope you have an exciting time will wait to read your posts. 
Good luck and Take care
Val & Alan


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Full Timing*

Hello and goodbye to Jim, Jan, Paul and Chaz.

We envy you and hope to join you one day in the not too distant future.

Safe travels, keep healthy and enjoy the adventure, the world is smaller than you think. 
Dont be in too much of a rush, take your time and really see!!

To Jim,
We will miss your individual style so don't forget us and we look forward to your popping in now and again.

To Jan.
Be brave, stay calm and go with the flow, and when you find life difficult, just count to 10 and think about the future not the past.

To Chaz.
Keep up with your website we will be watching and monitoring it closely
seeing your travels and what you are getting up to.
Not everyone can say the whole world is in their back garden. 
If you dont like the view from your window, get your dad to change it.
Keep smiling and stay happy.

To Paul.
Good luck in all you decide to do, you have the support of a very good family, your own and the family of MHF.

We will miss you all, so until we meet again. 
Bon voyage.
Angie.................................


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Full Timing*



an99uk said:


> To Chaz.
> Keep up with your website we will be watching and monitoring it closely
> seeing your travels and what you are getting up to.
> Not everyone can say the whole world is in their back garden.
> ...


Hi Angie

thanks for your good wishes .. individual style huh .. I'll take that as compliment .. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Jan has a different name but I won't go there.. :wink:

If you want to see more of Chaz (she's became quite a celebrity on here :lol: ) click on the link at the bottom, sound on, broadband recommended

Jan and I are both very touched by the number of well wishers, if I've missed anyone out please forgive me..

Thanks again to all ..

Bad Moon Rising..


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fulltiming*

To Jim, Jan and family

I really do wish you a very safe and pleasant future in your new life.

We will not say goodbye - but more "see you later."

When you see a Kontiki bursting at the seams, with a mad dog sat in the passenger seat, you know you are in the area.

I hope our paths will cross somewhere soon - and of course you're more than welcome for a cup of freshly filtered coffee at Lake Garda!

Thanks also for the knowledge and info you share with us all.

Take care

Russell & Oscar


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Fulltiming*



Rapide561 said:


> When you see a Kontiki bursting at the seams, with a mad dog sat in the passenger seat, you know you are in the area.


Will Oscar be driving ? 8O :lol: :lol:

Thanks matey, we will take you up on that offer.. I promise :wink:
best of luck to you too, it won't be long till your hitting the black top too !

cheers

Jim


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fulltiming*

Hi Jim

No it should not be too long - but we still have not exchanged contracts!!!!

RW


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim & family,

I've watched your preparations over the years, meticulous as they were, it's now the time to throw all the organising out the window, just get out there and enjoy your dream  

I have your web site saved already (so I probably have answered this post before) will read with interest about your journey and adventure.

Take care, have fun and now the time is upon you, enjoy it to the full.

Rob


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim

Best of luck to you and your family for your forthcoming adventure.

If you detect a touch of greeneye here it's purely your imagination. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Do try to keep in touch with MHF, we look forward to hearing all about your adventures for years to come.

We'll be coming back from Germany as you're leaving so wave if you spot us on the way out.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi scotjimland best of luck[stream:78cea9f205]http://tv.cream.org/specialassignments/themes/pet_breakin_away.wav[/stream:78cea9f205]

ray


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Jim,

Looks like you're nearly there.. I've got a couple of Q about the education of your daughter.

Do you need to get permission to "(motor) home School"?

Do you get any help with a curriculum or set work?

Does the parent/carer need any teaching qualifications?

Cheers


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Good luck to you all. Keep in touch and remember to take it slow. There is no rush now. See you in Spain sooner or later.

In reply to jimjan , we motorhome educate our two and have done more or less for 6 years. All you need to do is sign them out of the school system. You do not have to follow a curriculum ( we do more or less ) The law states that children must be educated either at school or otherwise. Otherwise has now been defined and the details of that are on the Education Otherwise website.

Please have a look at the web link below to give you an idea of what we do.


John Julie Sam Daisy


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Jim 

I was just about to answer your questions when billym's post came up .. thank's billym. 

We have visited Charlotte's school and met with her head teacher, she was very supportive and surprisingly enthusiastic.. 
Daisy's web site speaks for itself, she is a fine example of home education, this is the schooling model we would like to emulate .. 

Thanks for asking.. 

Jim


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Saruman said:


> hi scotjimland best of luck ray


Hi ray, 
thanks for the song but I can't listen, it's not suported on Safari (Mac) browser.. can you give the title ..

Cheers

Jim


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Cant wait to hear of your adventures Jim

Our best wishes :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Jim & family, Good luck on your travels. Am very envious.
I can hear the music jim on my Apple mac ok. Have the latest operating system + safari. Havent had it long but am really getting into it now and certainly dont miss windows XP.
Not very good with song titles but the guy kept repeating Breaking away & Auf wiedersein :lol: :lol: think thats right.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

TonyHunt said:


> Have the latest operating system + safari. .


Hi Tony

thanks for the good wishes..

Yes, I have the latest OS X 10.4.7 + Safari .. 2.0.4 (419.3) ,,very strange :?


----------



## 89479 (May 24, 2005)

Hi Saruman

Thanks for the song it's great..... works on my mac fine.

A big thanks to everone for all your kind words 

I don't know what Adventures we are going to have or all the nice people we will meet 

one thing I do know life is never going to be the same again


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

Hi Jim and family,
Myself and Sue and kids wish you all the best ,on your travels may you see many exciting places and meet many people from all walks of life.You say you have to earn money along the way maybe you could become a new (dice man) and have your travels filmed for the discovery channel I'm sure it would be compelling viewing 

Have a goodun 

Dave and Sue


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think SJL this is your big day. I wish you safe and happy journeys and hope you start a blog or whatever with pix so we can see what you are doing so we can dream on.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Pusser said:


> I think SJL this is your big day. .


Next Friday Pusser, thanks for the good wishes.. another six days of stomach churning to go :?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jim,

So what's the first chunk of travel/ education research tying in with your travels?

World Wars 1 & 2?

Dave

(Breaking Away - http://www.aufpet.com/breakin.htm )


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > I think SJL this is your big day. .
> ...


So unlike me to get it wrong. :roll: But at least I am first for a change.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jim,

We're off to France for a few days, back next Thursday so i'll say au revoir now in case I miss you. The very best of luck on Friday, only seven sleeps to go eh!

I do hope you and your family have a wonderful life on the road and hopefully you'll keep in touch with us here. I'll make a point of checking your www regularly.

Happy and safe travels to the scotjim clan, wherever your wheels may take you :wink: ...

Pete & Judy


----------



## 99926 (Jul 7, 2006)

Wishing you and your family much luck and happiness on the road.

We too are planning to escape the rat race in two years time. The two year bit comes in because by that time our daughter will be finished at college and starting university. We also have a son in the Royal Navy and like you a younger daughter (who is 8 at the moment but will be 10 ish by the time we depart). 

We will be watching your website very closely to see how you get on with the home education side of things!!

Maybe our paths will cross some day and if your passing Bristol at anytime come on in the drive is large and the beer is cold!!

Martyn and Jane Humphries


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

enjoy every minute of it and dont look back!!!!

Wish it was us.  Who knows maybe it will be one day  

good luck to you all  

andy & amanda


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks to each and every one of you.. 

Dave.. 
thanks for the link.. 
Book reading.. Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance :wink: 

Pete and Judy, 
hope you have a nice holiday, I think you will follow us one day.. :wink: 

Martyn and Jane 
Hope you make your dream come true, two years will fly in, start making plans now ! Thank you for the kind offer, next year maybe .. who knows.  

Andy and Amanda 
Your wish CAN come true, just make it happen, thanks for the good wishes.. 

It was people we met on here and 'on the road' that inspired and encouraged us.. 
Last year we met a couple in France who had been fulltiming for 20 years ! .. in their 70s now but still loving it..


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Just returned Jim and still catching up!! We both wish you all every success in your adventure, enjoy your life to the fullest safe travels and our love to all  

Mandy Dave & Kirsty


----------

